#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Which are the key differences between Data warehouse & Database?

## Bhavya

Most of the people who aren't in IT profession may not know what a data warehouse is and how it is different from a database. A database is a gathering of multiple information kept in an ordered manner. On the other hand a data warehouse is a structure that tweaks together data from, numerous different sources inside an organization for reporting and analysis purpose. Can you guys tell me the main differences between database and data warehouse?

----------

